# Prjektierung von OP395



## Diego (30 Juni 2003)

mit welcher software wird das op395 von siemens projektiert?


----------



## tobkin (30 Juni 2003)

*Software*

Hallo,
das ist ein altes OP , gelle?
Dann vermutlich mit Comtext!
Gruss Tobias


----------



## jogi (1 Juli 2003)

*noch älter.....*

Hallo Leute,

Das Ding ist sooo alt, das gab's schon vor COM_TEXT.

Alle Daten/Texte/Meldungen usw. werden ausschließlich in DB's, rein mit Step5 erstellt und abgelegt.
Diese Datenbausteine können dan entweder im AG liegen, oder, wenn's dort zu eng wird, auf ein E(E)PROM-Modul der 376er bzw 378er Reihe, max 8x32K, gebrannt werden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Diego (1 Juli 2003)

kennt noch wer die db bereiche?
oder hat da wer infos dazu?

kenne das mit den dbs vom op393, ist aber  schon ne weile her...


----------



## jogi (1 Juli 2003)

Hi Diego,

hab hier noch das Handbuch von dem Gerät, allerdings nur in Papierform.
Könnte Dir die wichtigsten Seiten faxen, alle 110 Seiten ist vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben.

Alternativ: Frag doch mal bei Siemens nach dem Handbuch. 
Bestellnummer: C79000-B8500-C326-05

Möglicherweise verstaubt da noch eines irgendwo. Normalerweise sind die sehr kooperativ.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*OP*

hi, der gute Mann von www.sps-concept.de hatte letztens mal jemandem in nem forum geholfen. frag mich aber jetzt nicht wo. der hatte da was. 

knuuuut


----------



## tobkin (1 Juli 2003)

@Knut,
das war sicherlich in einem "Partnerforum", www.sps-net.de.

Gruss vom Moderator tobkin


----------

